# Best place to learn out west



## Guy Incognito (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi all,

Newbie here.
I'm heading to Vegas at the end of this month and would then like to learn to start to learn to snowboard in the first few days of Dec. Never tried it before (or skiing, sledding, etc.).
Where's the best place within a couple of hours flight of Vegas to learn? Colorado, Utah, Tahoe?

If anyone's got any specific resorts in mind then any suggestion would be welcome. 

At the moment I'm leaning toward Lake Tahoe, but I don't know how what criteria to use when deciding on a resort. Right now I'm using the tried'n'trusted whatever-shows-up-first-on-google approach.

Thanks!

PS - apologies if this is posted in the wrong forum.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

honestly. anywhere is a good place to learn. every resort has plenty of good green runs to learn on. with the exception of a few. so just go wherever your heart desires.


----------



## wvbms (Apr 16, 2010)

Reno is a quick (and typically cheap w/ Southwest) flight from Vegas... around 90 minutes or less. From Reno your most accessible mountain is Mt. Rose, but I suggest coming up to Tahoe. The north shore is closest to Reno, and Northstar should have plenty of greens for you. Heavenly is on the south shore and will be your cheapest option as far as lodging options... plenty of casinos and hotels within walking distance to the gondola.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

I was thinking Northstar as well. AKA Flatstar, but FYI Shawn White grew up riding there...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Just go to Ski Las Vegas. I think it is an hour drive or so from Vegas.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I second Snowvols recommendation: just go to Ski Las Vegas. Snowolf posted some pictures from that place a while back, it actually looks pretty respectable. I've got absolutely zero desire to go to Vegas, but if I was ever roped in to it, I'd bring my board and hitch a ride up there.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Plenty of places for you to learn.

Homewood and Sierra are also good resorts in the Tahoe area to learn at. 

If you go Colorado and the close to DIA front range areas, Copper is a great mountain to learn at. They have a huge beginner area that has real runs and keeps people of higher ability levels away. The way the terrain is situated naturally divides the terrain at Copper. So you'll be riding with beginners where ever you go back there. It is a really good area to learn at and get confident before moving on to intermediate terrain. 

Loveland is a good option to. They have a separate area for you to learn at too.


----------



## Greyvdub (Nov 16, 2010)

wvbms said:


> Reno is a quick (and typically cheap w/ Southwest) flight from Vegas... around 90 minutes or less. From Reno your most accessible mountain is Mt. Rose, but I suggest coming up to Tahoe. The north shore is closest to Reno, and Northstar should have plenty of greens for you. Heavenly is on the south shore and will be your cheapest option as far as lodging options... plenty of casinos and hotels within walking distance to the gondola.


Nice - is that pic from diamond peak?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Not Keystone. I'm glad no one has mentioned it. A lot of people see experienced riders talking about Keystone being flat and boring and think it's a good place to learn, but I disagree.

Schoolmarm is their primary learning run, but the problem is that it's also the primary route to the park, so while these poor newbs are side slipping around trying to learn, you have the park rats buzzing around buttering and doing ground tricks on their way to the park. It's just a bad setup. Then, on your way down, one of the steepest sections at Keystone just happens to be the final drop down to the base and it gets scraped down to damn near solid ice so it's sketchy as all hell for a beginner.

I agree with the Loveland suggestion. The Valley is all beginner and low level intermediate stuff, so it's pretty much full of beginners.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Jackson Hole. You'll either learn, or die trying.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Tarzanman said:


> Jackson Hole. You'll either learn, or die trying.


Why would you recommend this? :thumbsdown:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

snowvols said:


> Why would you recommend this? :thumbsdown:


I think you were defeated by sarcasm.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ha! Totally. Though I am sure there are plenty of people who have cut their teeth learning to ride at Jackson Hole. They have beginner areas just like everyone else.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I knew he was being sarcastic... but still kind of stupid to recommend a place that isn't as beginner friendly some a place he wants. That's just me though.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I was only being half sarcastic. I learned to ride at Jackson Hole... and learning how to *not* tumble down a steep-ass hill comes pretty quickly out there.

Blues are better to learn on anyways and JH has plenty of those.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips.

Went with North Star at Tahoe, so if anyone's in the area in the first few days of Dec., feel free to drop by the local A+E to say hello.

Maybe I'll try Jackson Hole once I'm used to living with crutches.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

I taught at Jackson for 8 years. I think that they have one of the best beginner slopes around. AV is a great intermediate terrain as well.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Well I stand corrected :laugh:


----------

